# the philosoply of self over the collective whole...



## dpr112yme

The philosopher Jean Rousseau spoke of the collectiveness of the population as a good thing, if it was agreed upon.  He stated that if a collective group decided upon what they desired, then the collective group should be 'entitled' to receive their desire.  But if Government would not aid their desire, that they should gather for themselves their desire.  And so this could be in part a beginning of what Capitalism had become. 

When 1 individual hinders the collective desire, because of the philosophy of self over the collective, then could it be said that that person has chosen to remain outside the collective whole.  And this has also shown true in all the other entities of establishments.  Each establishment can be 'weightier' on one side but just in the same way, could shift the weight onto the other side, depending on the collectiveness of that establishment.  And so we see the constant manipulation of establishments being done by the individuals of the collectiveness in each establishment.  No one thing, no one establishment, on Earth, has remained constant from its' very beginnings, and this is why the term 'change' is so sought after.  It keeps individuals advancing in their ideas and thoughts, moving the establishment into an era where the society is seen as 'desirable'. And these manipulations occur by the new births of each year after they have come into the age of decision making.  Today's Presidential Nominees were the new births of the 50's and 60's eras and their new birthing into life will become the Nation's leading force into an era which they see as desirable after the 2016 elections. 

I speak of the 1 and/or the collectiveness.  Each side, with their own free choice and will, should, in my opinion, look to the 'interests' of others as well as looking to the interests of self.  Each member of non-important government ruling and decision making entities have their own 'good' and their own 'interests' within their lives and within their families lives.  To disregard the individual's good/interests is to become more of a ruler without any concern for mankind and if a person is non concerning with other people's well being and interests while in authority, then that person can be deemed as self seeking over seeking the well being of the whole.  And this brings us back to the philosophy of self over the collective whole. 

If the 1 person can re-shift the paradigm to be weightier on his/her side, then the ones who have collected themselves to that person will be on his/her side, which would make those people to be self seekers as well.  I don't know what self seekers would seek and what self seekers would hold as a good 'well being' for others, except to seek for self.


----------



## yiostheoy

The philosophy of self is covered by Machiavelli and Nietzsche.

If you are a dictator like Kim, Jong Un then it applies to you.

Otherwise there are not too many places on the Earth where it applies.


----------



## dpr112yme

Not even 1 place on the entire Globe can this apply? Outside of Dictator rules?


----------



## Unkotare

yiostheoy said:


> The philosophy of self is covered by Machiavelli and Nietzsche.
> 
> .....




Oh brother........


----------



## dpr112yme

self is what?  if a group of people all agree on the exact the same, can there be any variances of self?


----------



## BettyYeti

No man is an island.  Don't go all or nothing.


----------



## dpr112yme

check this out about the self and the collective...


----------



## BettyYeti

dpr112yme said:


> check this out about the self and the collective...


Love these!!!


----------



## dpr112yme

BettyYeti said:


> dpr112yme said:
> 
> 
> 
> check this out about the self and the collective...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love these!!!
Click to expand...


These places would have cheap property costs probably.  Buying one of these towns/cities and renting out with proper city and county guidelines could be lucrative...

You Can Buy This Abandoned CT Town For Less Than A Brooklyn Apartment
You Can Buy This Abandoned CT Town For Less Than A Brooklyn Apartment


----------



## dpr112yme

http://io9.gizmodo.com/chinas-brand-new-abandoned-cities-could-be-dystopian-m-1238731420






It has been 99% vacant since its 2005 opening.


----------



## dpr112yme




----------



## dpr112yme




----------



## dpr112yme




----------



## dpr112yme




----------



## dpr112yme




----------



## dpr112yme

God - (money) I'll do anything for you.
God - (money) just tell me what you want me to.
God - (money) nail me up against the wall.
God - (money) don't want everything he wants it all.
No you can't take it
No you can't take it
No you can't take that away from me
No you can't take it
No you can't take it
No you can't take that away from me
Head like a hole.
Black as your soul.
I'd rather die than give you control.
Head like a hole.
Black as your soul.
I'd rather die than give you control.
Bow down before the one you serve.
You're going to get what you deserve.
Bow down before the one you serve.
You're going to get what you deserve.
God  -  (money)'s not looking for the cure.
God  -  (money)'s not concerned with the sick among the pure.
God  -  (money) let's go dancing on the backs of the bruised.
God  -  (money)'s not one to choose
No you can't take it
No you can't take it
No you can't take that away from me
No you can't take it
No you can't take it
No you can't take that away from me
Head like a hole.
Black as your soul.
I'd rather die than give you control.
Head like a hole.
Black as your soul.
I'd rather die than give you control.
Bow down before the one you serve.
You're going to get what you deserve.
Bow down before the one you serve.
You're going to get what you deserve.
Bow down before the one you serve.
You're going to get what you deserve.
Bow down before the one you serve.
You're going to get what you deserve.
Head like a hole.
Black as your soul.
I'd rather die than give you control.
Head like a hole.
Black as your soul.
I'd rather die than give you control.
Bow down before the one you serve.
You're going to get what you deserve.
Bow down before the one you serve.
You're going to get what you deserve.
You know who you are.


----------



## dpr112yme




----------



## dpr112yme

[


----------



## SuperDemocrat

No one would feel truely happy if they were not free to act independently as possible in any society.


----------

